# Brutal Death Metal Band List



## Scar Symmetry

Sup brosefs, I want you to help me compile a list of the heaviest, nastiest, most brutal death metal bands known to man. I don't want any fighting over what is or isn't "brutal" according to you, because that's lame and futile, just make a suggestion and I'll add it to the list!

Aborted
Abstract Reason
Abysmal Dawn
Aeon
Anomalous
Behemoth
Beneath The Massacre
The Berzeker
Bloodbath
Blood Red Throne
Braindrill
Burning The Masses
Cannibal Corpse
Cattle Decapitation
Circle of Dead Children
Corpus Mortale
Cryptopsy
Cyaegha
Decapitated
Decrepit Birth
Deicide
Devourment
Dying Fetus
Emeth
Exhumed
The Faceless
Fleshgod Apocalypse
Gorerotted
Gorgasm
Gorguts
Hate Eternal
Hour of Penance
Human Mincer
Impending Doom
Ingested
Krisiun
Kronos
Lykathea Aflame
Morbid Angel
Mortician
Necrophagist
Nile
Odious Mortem
Origin
Panzerchrist
Prostitute Disfigurement
Rotted Sound
Severed Saviour
Severe Torture
Skinless
Sleep Terror
Spawn of Possession
Suffocation
Trigger The Bloodshed
Ulcerate
Visceral Bleeding
Vital Remains
Vomitory
Wormed
Yyrkoon


----------



## Harris

POPE EXPLODER!


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cyaegha


----------



## BurialWithin

Odious Mortem !!


----------



## -K4G-

Braindrill.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

-K4G- said:


> Braindrill.



agh how did I forget them???

I'd add them to the list straight away


----------



## -K4G-




----------



## samurai7drew

Severed Savior
Decapitated


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Asesino?
I don't understand the lyrics but it sounds brutal 
Maybe Whitechapel?
New JFac?
Blood Red Throne?
Great list btw


----------



## hufschmid

Abstract Reason


----------



## Triple7

Spawn Of Possession anyone?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Triple7 said:


> Spawn Of Possession anyone?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

see I was going to add Spawn of Possession at first, but I don't find them to be that brutal. IDK, maybe I've heard the wrong songs.

adding them to the list anyway


----------



## BurialWithin

How about Burning the Masses


----------



## Konfyouzd

BurialWithin said:


> How about Abysmal Dawn???



Saw them live with Decapitated. EPIC show...

Took shots with them after their set. They're incredibly cool guys.

EDIT: Gorgasm anyone???


----------



## Joel

Odious Mortem
Insidious Decrepancy
Viral Load
Vile
Brodequin
Cryptopsy
Deeds Of Flesh
Defeated Sanity
Disavowed
Disgorge (USA)
Gorgasm
Inveracity
Mortal Decay
Putrid Pile
Sleep Terror
Unmerciful
Vital Remains

I only wrote stuff that (I hope) wasn't already on the list.

But also, you haven't put *Necrophagist.*
I know not many people consider them Brutal; but they are definately more so than some of the bands already on the list.


----------



## BurialWithin

Necrophagist are brutal as hell they are so heavy!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

BurialWithin said:


> Necrophagist are brutal as hell they are so heavy!!!!



i think so too. i read in a different thread that certain people didn't consider them brutal and/or heavy so i didn't mention them. glad to see someone else agrees.


----------



## TheMasterplan

Abysmal Torment
Circle Of Dead Children [Technically deathgrind, but definitely brutal.]
Decrepit Birth
Dying Fetus
Fleshgod Apocalypse
Gorguts [I guess?]
Skinless
Suffocation

Tried to list only ones I didn't see already.


----------



## liamh

Pavor


----------



## BurialWithin

Konfyouzd said:


> i think so too. i read in a different thread that certain people didn't consider them brutal and/or heavy so i didn't mention them. glad to see someone else agrees.


What does your "cuban b" mean?? I was wondering because i grew up in miami around a million a half cubans haha


----------



## Konfyouzd

Cuz i'm Cuban/Black (the b doesn't stand for black though). Remember Half Baked "I'm Cuban, B!" "Yes!!!! Cuban B!!!"


----------



## BurialWithin

So you're cuban for real?? Do you speak spanish?? I'm venezuelan!!


----------



## Meldville

Sebastian hasn't seen any movies, nor is he familiar with most pop culture references. 

hahaha

Anyway, my contributions to this list:

Degrade
Dehumanized
Digested Flesh
Internal Suffering
Lividity
Lykathea Aflame (progressive music, "brutal" vocals)
Mastabah
Putrid Pile
Pyorrhea (especially their older stuff)
Sublime Cadaveric Decomposition (more grind, but still within the realm of "brutal" death/grind)
Wormed
Yattering


----------



## Konfyouzd

BurialWithin said:


> So you're cuban for real?? Do you speak spanish?? I'm venezuelan!!



i do


----------



## BurialWithin

Si eres maricon Ben!
How about Obscura??


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ 

q malo... pero ahorita voy a hablar en ingl&#233;s pa' q lo otros no se enojen...


----------



## BurialWithin

No si claro!!! De bolas si no empiezan a putear ha ha


----------



## Konfyouzd

why do i feel a telemundo joke coming on???


----------



## BurialWithin

Telemundo haha yeah or Univision haha


----------



## MFB

Damn it Blaxicans!

Let's keep this about tru br00tal deth metal bands


----------



## Konfyouzd

hehe... i apologize Sir Brutal... *cough* guev&#243;n *cough* (ok i'm done now...)

Circle of Dead Children anyone?


----------



## MFB

CoDC is always quality

Napalm Death could be considered brutal death/grindcore I mean, CoDC are considered grind as well but there's very few differences (IMO)


----------



## Konfyouzd

all i know is i saw them with Vital Remains and HOLY SHIT they're awesome. i'm very bad w/ the classifications.

ANATA?????


----------



## BurialWithin

*cough* traga leche *cough* 
how about some Kronos ?? They can be brutal sometimes for real.


----------



## Konfyouzd

^


----------



## Scar Symmetry

updated to reflect suggestions


----------



## neroceasar

beneath the massacre


----------



## MFB

OH! 7000 Dying Rats, dont forget them


----------



## MikeH

Oceano?


----------



## Konfyouzd

Scar Symmetry said:


> updated to reflect suggestions



superb thread maintenance. you, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## MFB

Would you consider Decrepit Birth?

I could see it being a toss up


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Konfyouzd said:


> superb thread maintenance. you, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.



I'd make a good mod huh 

nah joking dude, I'd get carried away with the sheer power.

keep the good ideas rollin' in, and I'll keep updatin' the list


----------



## MFB

Matriden
Lupara


----------



## Scar Symmetry

MFB said:


> Matriden
> Lupara



I'd call Martriden more black metal than death metal really... heavy Emperor influence there.

awesome band though, their album rocks my iPod frequently.

they are our labelmates too


----------



## MFB

Yeah true. The ending of "Blank Eye Stare" is getting not-so-brutal, still very good but more towards In Flames melody then br00tal death metal


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Deicide, Prostitue Disfigurement, Gorerotted, Suffocation, Vital Remains


----------



## Scar Symmetry

gatesofcarnage said:


> Deicide, Prostitue Disfigurement, Gorerotted, Suffocation, Vital Remains



I hate to sound like a nag, but can people please check the list before making suggestions. a lot of people are throwing up names that are already on the list, like this post the only bands that aren't already on it are Deicide and Gorerotted (their old bass player is our new singer ).

I'll add these two post haste though


----------



## Konfyouzd

well anata isn't there yet i don't think.


----------



## gatesofcarnage

Sorry for not looking at the OP but here are some more
Vomitory,Merlin,Benighted,Defeated Sanity


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Konfyouzd said:


> well anata isn't there yet i don't think.



to be honest man Anata are sort of melodic tech death rather than brutal


----------



## Dwellingers

Danish Die - The will have some new tracks up from the newly finished debut record. I have heard some of it and its really Brutal and catchy. Danish Producer wizz Tue Madsen has really made a monster sound on their track

DIE on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
and 
ExecutionRoom.com - Official DIE website

Else...

Corpus Mortale?

Corpus Mortale on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

...and year - PanzerChrist, also currently making a new album

http://www.myspace.com/panzerchrist666


----------



## Aaron

This


----------



## Dwellingers

Brutal death metal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Konfyouzd

Scar Symmetry said:


> to be honest man Anata are sort of melodic tech death rather than brutal









I fail...


----------



## butcheredatbirt

Aaron said:


> This




Not even remotely close to brutal death. And neither is whitechapel.

Hour of Penance
Gorgasm
Disgorge
Deeds of Flesh
Condemned
Ulcerate
Inherit Disease
Septycal Gorge

Sorry if any of these have already been mentioned.


----------



## Aaron

butcheredatbirt said:


> Not even remotely close to brutal death. And neither is whitechapel.
> 
> Hour of Penance
> Gorgasm
> Disgorge
> Deeds of Flesh
> Condemned
> Ulcerate
> Inherit Disease
> Septycal Gorge
> 
> Sorry if any of these have already been mentioned.



It sounds pretty brutal to me


----------



## Joel

I hate to nag dude but you should reli consider: Deeds Of Flesh and Defeated Sanity!


----------



## thinkpad20

in the anti-melodic metal thread I had a rather long list... 

Oh and I gotta run real quick but I can't believe you don't have friggin* DEEDS OF FLESH* on that list...


----------



## Dan

The Wurzels
Wham!
Anaal Nathrakh


----------



## butcheredatbirt

Defeated Sanity is a must have if it is not on the list already. Shit is the epitome of brutal death metal.
And what exactly about Tony Danza blahblahblah is brutal?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Lykathea Aflame



Original, Melodic, and fucking brutal. The type of music that you need to listen to for a while before everything sink in 

2:21 in this song is just fucking sick

what's that? more you say!


----------



## Nick

(not read the whole thread)

wormed

burning skies


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

wikipedia has a huge ass list of brutal death metal bands, check that out


----------



## butcheredatbirt

Nick said:


> wormed



Yes sir, and human mincer while your at it


----------



## Scar Symmetry

updated


----------



## Nick

never heard of human mincer but thats deffinetly the most brutal band name on the list haha


----------



## Dwellingers

Stealthtastic said:


> wikipedia has a huge ass list of brutal death metal bands, check that out



haha, you did not read the whole thread, now did you??


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I still think Blood Red Thone should be in the list 
For those who don't know 'em:



and why the fuck am I getting neg-repped for making a suggestion?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

updated again men!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dwellingers said:


> haha, you did not read the whole thread, now did you??



I actually saw you post that link, but I see we're being ignored so it doesn't really matter huh?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Ulcerate, Vital Remains, Severe Torture, Aeon...


----------



## Nick

Marv Attaxx said:


> and why the fuck am I getting neg-repped for making a suggestion?



because a lot of new members on this board sail aboard the 'ship-o epic fail'


----------



## Scar Symmetry

CrushingAnvil said:


> Ulcerate, Vital Remains, Severe Torture, Aeon...



3 of those 4 are already on the list


----------



## Scar Symmetry

any more suggestions?


----------



## Dwellingers

Stealthtastic said:


> I actually saw you post that link, but I see we're being ignored so it doesn't really matter huh?




hahah, guess not :S, anyways wiki is almost always a good place to start, when you want Q and A.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

br00tal


----------



## groph

butcheredatbirt said:


> Not even remotely close to brutal death. And neither is whitechapel.
> 
> Hour of Penance
> Gorgasm
> Disgorge
> Deeds of Flesh
> Condemned
> Ulcerate
> Inherit Disease
> Septycal Gorge
> 
> Sorry if any of these have already been mentioned.


 


Fuck yeah Septycal Gorge! I'll look around for my most obscure bands and list them, totally sorry if they're listed already...

Abominable Putridity
Agiel
Arkhon Infaustus (Black/death but they grind like hell and are quite brutal)
Beheaded
Brodequin
Brutus
Cephalotripsy (completely gross)
Cesspool of Vermin
Despondency
Devourment (Most brutal band I'm aware of)
Element (Kind of like Origin)
Drowning In Phemaldehyde (Super sloppy and hilarious to listen to)
Incinerate (Stupendously brutal and they use and ENGL Invader)
Internal Suffering (stupid intense)
Inveracity
Katalepsy
Lust of Decay
Malignancy
Odious Mortem (Amazing, also pretty technical)
The Partisan Turbine (Borderline deathcore, pretty good stuff)
Pyaemia


----------



## bmoras1

I am a pussy and am no match for the  moderators on this forum. I humbly accept the ban as a sign that I am a punk ass bitch.

- Douche from Sydney.


----------



## djpharoah

Wow - not only did he bump an old thread but what an entrance


----------



## Scar Symmetry

that's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## ErykaDaemons

Am I the only one on this cursed earth that remembers Resurrection? 



No death metal list is complete without Grave or Zyklon


----------



## Joel

Soreption!


----------



## Trev

Defeated Sanity for sure.


----------



## The Hoff

Bolt Thrower (I find them to be really heavy and brutal)
Immolation
Malevolent Creation


----------



## dmguitarist99

Brodequin, sorry if it's been mentioned


----------



## Xiphos68

Brutal!


----------



## BlindingLight7

Xiphos68 said:


> Brutal!


neither of these bands are death metal, nor brutal.so this post is FALSE!

good bands though

my list:
Amputated 
Amputated Genitals
Dissever the tyrant (early)
Demise of all reason
Maggot Stuffed Cunt
Necrophagous


----------



## DethCaek

Eternal Suffering
Dripping 
Malignancy
Despondency 
Guttural Secrete
Abominable Putridity
Defeated Sanity have already been mentioned but this list is false without them. 
Carcass/The County Medical Examiners, super brutal for grind anyway.
Malodorous
Cephalotripsy

I'll be on the look out for more.


----------



## Eptaceros

Trev said:


> Defeated Sanity for sure.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Decapitated


----------



## Hartman-MDK

Mortal Decay


----------



## ErykaDaemons

Uh, how is Malevolent Creation NOT on this list?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Marv Attaxx said:


> Asesino?
> I don't understand the lyrics but it sounds brutal
> Maybe Whitechapel?
> New JFac?
> Blood Red Throne?
> Great list btw



*Me thinks Marvin needs to check out some of the bands on Scar Symmetry's list 

The bands you mentioned are, dear I say the word, 'Deathcore'.


----------



## liamh




----------



## Marv Attaxx

CrushingAnvil said:


> *Me thinks Marvin needs to check out some of the bands on Scar Symmetry's list
> 
> The bands you mentioned are, dear I say the word, 'Deathcore'.


I know and love almost every band on the list, it's just some things that came to my mind that may sound brutal for some. Just a suggestion


----------



## deathmetallover

TORSOFUCK.....it can't be brutal without torsofuck 

hail torsofuck and necrophagist...also cryptopsy


----------



## Seebu

CrushingAnvil said:


> *Me thinks Marvin needs to check out some of the bands on Scar Symmetry's list
> 
> The bands you mentioned are, dear I say the word, 'Deathcore'.


Except for Blood Red Throne.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Not sure if they were listed on here and I could have easily looked it over but...


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Seebu said:


> Except for Blood Red Throne.


Blood Red Throne is awesome and as brutal as it can get 
"Altered Genesis" is one of my alltime-favourites records of death metal


----------



## Konfyouzd

holy shit you actually added cyaegha. i went to college with those guys. they're really fuckin' cool. 

the guitarist, steve, is a fuckin' monster technical player.


----------



## katierose

Brutal death metal is my LOVE. About 95% of the bands listed here make me a happy cat.


----------



## SippinWhiskey

although they've got a hardcore breakdown side to them, I think WhiteChapels first CD Somatic Defilement is pretty brutal.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

SippinWhiskey said:


> although they've got a hardcore breakdown side to them, I think WhiteChapels first CD Somatic Defilement is pretty brutal.



Yeah but they aren't... Death metal


----------



## -TheWickerMan-

the monolith deathcult
iniquity
gory blister

seeing necrophagist here makes me sad


----------



## Scar Symmetry

-TheWickerMan- said:


> seeing necrophagist here makes me sad



what a shame.


----------



## blood soaked

deeds of flesh

cephalotripsy


----------



## abysmalrites

I don't recall posting in this thread, but...

SCRAMBLED DEFUNCTS.


----------



## ellengtrgrl

Ummmm does Death n' Roll like Entombed count?


----------



## Ironbird666

I wouldn't consider Entombed brutal death metal at all. Still, it is heavy as hell but doesn't really fit into the brutal death metal genre, such as Devourment or Severe Torture. Here's a definition for Brutal Death Metal:

Brutal death metal developed by combining certain aspects of the song structures of grindcore / goregrind with death metal but it should not be confused with deathgrind (grindcore that is very close in form to, and maintains the complexity of, death metal) because it has nothing to do with hardcore punk. The bands in this genre are often categorized as technical death metal, and as of now there is a sizable overlap between the two genres, with the boundary in many cases being negligible. Brutal death metal is associated with bands like Deeds of Flesh, Disgorge, Nile, Sect of Execration, Sarcolytic, Images of Violence and Suffocation. The death grunts are very low-pitched and the lyrics are often, but not always gore related. In addition, the guitar riffs are usually slow chunky grooves or hyper fast and down-tuned, often with pinched harmonics. Typically, if guitar solos are played, they usually make large use of tremolo picking, varied arpeggios, and wailing harmonics. The drumlines are usually highly varied in style, ranging from slow rhythms to churning blast beats. 

And here's one for Slam Death Metal, which is pretty much the same stuff with the inclusion of breakdowns ala Suffocation style, not the chug chug Deathcore style: 

While similar to standard brutal death metal, slam death metal differs in the focus shifting away from speed and blast beats and more toward groovy "slamming" mid - paced riffs although blast beats are used sporadically. Vocals, generally, register no higher than the standard death growl and are usually much lower, often with a "gurgle"-type sound. Guitar tuning is usually dropped B or lower with frequent pinch harmonics and the prevalence of guitar solos many times sacrificed in favor of crunching riffs. Technicality is often used but is not mandatory, while melody, if present at all, is kept to an absolute minimum. Regionally, slam death metal has been predominately associated with the United States, and more specifically, New York and Texas. However, recently, the genre has spread world-wide. Slam death is considered a style of brutal death metal, meaning that it shares many characteristics with the former. This means that every slam band is brutal, but not all brutal bands are slam. Bands usually associated with slam death metal are Devourment, Dying Fetus, Internal Bleeding, Cock and Ball Torture and Soils of Fate. 

Hope this kind of clears things up for some people! 

PS: Entombed is fucking awesome, I'm a HUGE fan of the old school Swedish DM!!
Edited to add I got this info from Wiki, so take it for what it is . . .


----------



## n01understands

hmm great list, i love all of em :]
how about:
Chainsaw Disaster
Attila
We Are The End


----------



## hypermagic

Ironbird666 said:


> I wouldn't consider Entombed brutal death metal at all. Still, it is heavy as hell but doesn't really fit into the brutal death metal genre, such as Devourment or Severe Torture. Here's a definition for Brutal Death Metal:
> 
> Brutal death metal developed by combining certain aspects of the song structures of grindcore / goregrind with death metal but it should not be confused with deathgrind (grindcore that is very close in form to, and maintains the complexity of, death metal) because it has nothing to do with hardcore punk. The bands in this genre are often categorized as technical death metal, and as of now there is a sizable overlap between the two genres, with the boundary in many cases being negligible. Brutal death metal is associated with bands like Deeds of Flesh, Disgorge, Nile, Sect of Execration, Sarcolytic, Images of Violence and Suffocation. The death grunts are very low-pitched and the lyrics are often, but not always gore related. In addition, the guitar riffs are usually slow chunky grooves or hyper fast and down-tuned, often with pinched harmonics. Typically, if guitar solos are played, they usually make large use of tremolo picking, varied arpeggios, and wailing harmonics. The drumlines are usually highly varied in style, ranging from slow rhythms to churning blast beats.
> 
> And here's one for Slam Death Metal, which is pretty much the same stuff with the inclusion of breakdowns ala Suffocation style, not the chug chug Deathcore style:
> 
> While similar to standard brutal death metal, slam death metal differs in the focus shifting away from speed and blast beats and more toward groovy "slamming" mid - paced riffs although blast beats are used sporadically. Vocals, generally, register no higher than the standard death growl and are usually much lower, often with a "gurgle"-type sound. Guitar tuning is usually dropped B or lower with frequent pinch harmonics and the prevalence of guitar solos many times sacrificed in favor of crunching riffs. Technicality is often used but is not mandatory, while melody, if present at all, is kept to an absolute minimum. Regionally, slam death metal has been predominately associated with the United States, and more specifically, New York and Texas. However, recently, the genre has spread world-wide. Slam death is considered a style of brutal death metal, meaning that it shares many characteristics with the former. This means that every slam band is brutal, but not all brutal bands are slam. Bands usually associated with slam death metal are Devourment, Dying Fetus, Internal Bleeding, Cock and Ball Torture and Soils of Fate.
> 
> Hope this kind of clears things up for some people!
> 
> PS: Entombed is fucking awesome, I'm a HUGE fan of the old school Swedish DM!!
> Edited to add I got this info from Wiki, so take it for what it is . . .



I fuckin love you. You explained to me what I've been trying to separate in my head for a long time.

But where does Slam end and Deathcore begin? I mean, bands like the Red Chord, Lupara and Diskreet are considered Deathcore but I think they kind of diverge from in my head the "Proof of concept" Deathcore bands like Whitechapel and Suicide Silence, Oceano, etc.

How I see it is:

Bands like Dying Fetus and Suffocation are Death Metal bands influenced by Hardcore

Bands like Whitechapel, SS, Oceano and whatnot are Hardcore bands influenced by Deathmetal

where do the low tuned groovy bands like Mnemic, Textures, Fellsilent, Danza, Ion Dissonance fit in? where does grind fit in?

Then there are the so called "Sumeriancore" bands.

Fuck me thats alot of material to compartmentalise.


----------



## xiphoscesar

has anybody heard of this guys


----------



## Empryrean

^Yes 

Lately I've been listening to a LOT of Disfiguring the Goddess..if that counts


----------



## Underworld

Quo Vadis, Augury, Hypocrisy, Martyr, Neuraxis, November's Doom, All Shall Perish, The Red Chord, Decrepity, Dark Century, Gorefest, Kataklysm, Malevolent Creation, Graveworm, Eyeless (my band, next EP's gonna be br00talz!)


----------



## ErykaDaemons

Underworld said:


> Quo Vadis, Augury, Hypocrisy, Martyr, Neuraxis, November's Doom, All Shall Perish, The Red Chord, Decrepity, Dark Century, Gorefest, Kataklysm, Malevolent Creation, Graveworm, Eyeless (my band, next EP's gonna be br00talz!)


 
Last I checked, Novembers Doom was uh, Doom metal.


----------



## Ironbird666

hypermagic said:


> I fuckin love you. You explained to me what I've been trying to separate in my head for a long time.
> 
> But where does Slam end and Deathcore begin? I mean, bands like the Red Chord, Lupara and Diskreet are considered Deathcore but I think they kind of diverge from in my head the "Proof of concept" Deathcore bands like Whitechapel and Suicide Silence, Oceano, etc.
> 
> How I see it is:
> 
> Bands like Dying Fetus and Suffocation are Death Metal bands influenced by Hardcore
> 
> Bands like Whitechapel, SS, Oceano and whatnot are Hardcore bands influenced by Deathmetal
> 
> where do the low tuned groovy bands like Mnemic, Textures, Fellsilent, Danza, Ion Dissonance fit in? where does grind fit in?
> 
> Then there are the so called "Sumeriancore" bands.
> 
> Fuck me thats alot of material to compartmentalise.


 
Your post made me ! I'm glad someone was able to get use out of that post, I thought it was gone after the uh, unwanted pic incident. Bottom line dude, genres can blend together in the extreme metal world. It can get a little rough differentiating between the different forms of extreme metal (brutal death, grind, slam, etc). Just check out some of the bands mentioned in the post and you'll start understanding it a little more. Slam bands tend to follow on the influence of breakdowns such as the break in Suffocation's Liege of Inveracity (if you've heard the song you know the one), where Death Core bands kind of (not all, I don't want to generalize too much here) follow the chug-chug-chug chug-chug-chug metalcore thing. Is that true for every band? No. Do slam bands do the chug-chug thing? Sure, it happens. Do some Deathcore bands do the Suffo thing? Yep. What I've found is brutal/slam death metal tend to go from riff to riff with very little repetition of riffs in a song, where a deathcore band will more than likely form a "song" for lack of a better description. I guess that might be what makes deathcore more accessible for scene kids to digest. Brutal death is faaaaaaaaar from easily accessible. I hope my jibberish helped LOL.


----------



## hypermagic

I understand it a lot better now having actually taken the time to listen to some slam.

Slam has more gorier, debauched and deliberate imagery and the vocals are just "gurgle as low as possible" it's it's own little tidy sub genre.


----------



## abysmalrites

Danza and Ion Dissonance are commonly filed under mathcore, though they are more tame (at least nowadays with ID) than say Car Bomb, also a mathcore band.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Yeah bands like Danza, Ion Dissonance, Into The Moat and The Dillinger Escape Plan are Mathcore.

Textures, Mnemic and Fell Silent would file under Progressive.


----------



## ServerOfAnubis

INGESTED!
Trigger The Bloodshed


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ServerOfAnubis said:


> INGESTED!
> Trigger The Bloodshed



Cool bands, nice guys. Ingested's drummer Lynn is fucking insane.


----------



## SerratedSkies

Torsofuck? Where is Torsofuck on this list? Also, I completely disagree with having Impending Doom on that list. I would consider a grind band like The Red Chord or Napalm Death to be much more acceptable than that. Fuck it, you HAVE TO put Napalm Death on that list. I wouldn't put The Faceless on there, either. 1/3rd Brutality =/= Brutal Death Metal.

Edit: Also; 
Six Feet Under 
Paths of Possesion 
Waking The Cadaver (Gore Grooves!) 
Revenance (One of my personal favorites, Long Island dudes!) 
Cephalotripsy 
Psycroptic
Digested Flesh
Gutrot
Cephalic Carnage
Artery Eruption 

I'll add more when I remember them.


----------



## Sick Dutchman

I Love the list so far... Awesome stuff
I have a few bands to add to the madness!!

Amputated Repugnance
Annotations Of An Autopsy
Desecration
Detrimentum
Flayed Disciple
Infected Disarray
Living With Disfigurement
Lord Gore
Nailed
Necrotorture
Porkfarm
Putrefy
Reth
Sickening Horror
Waking The Cadaver

Muhahaha!!!


----------



## iondestroyer1527

i really think there might have been 4 brutal death metal bands on the original list brutal i believe is defined by the vocals employed along with lots of slam ala digorge,prophesy,cinerary, liturgy,emnity,invericity,brodequin,sect of execration,gutrot,leukorreah(probably mispelled)...not even all those bands on the original list are death metal...like sleep terror for one...i dunno devourment, wormed, severed savior, mortician (probably the original "brutal" death metal band) without a doubt though...all sick


----------



## skeeballcore

A few I didn't see on the list:

Gortuary - 7 string BDM
Liturgy - extremely guttural BDM
Disgorge - see above
Brodequin - see above (lyrics related to medieval torture)
Fecal Corpse - over the top sick BDM, with huge bass drops and bassed out production



dmguitarist99 said:


> Brodequin, sorry if it's been mentioned



Edit - just saw someone posted Brodequuin; oh well, still an awesome band from my backwoods home in Tazewell, TN. (I think they're in Chicago now...Liturgy is members of Brodequin and Disgorge)


----------



## abysmalrites

KATALEPSY


----------



## Swarth

....why hasn't demilich been mentioned yet?


----------



## Inertialgrind

Slam sucks ! Waking the Cadaver is horrible. Best Brutal death imo: Defeated Sanity, Disgorge, Decrepit Birth(ATB), Gorgasm, etc. The whole Brutal death name tag is overdone. I feel slam is a little more appropriate but as someone who has been into death metal for 10 years, most of the bands mentioned are sub par. (At least the ones directly above my post)


----------



## Swarth

Inertialgrind said:


> Slam sucks ! Waking the Cadaver is horrible. Best Brutal death imo: Defeated Sanity, Disgorge, Decrepit Birth(ATB), Gorgasm, etc. The whole Brutal death name tag is overdone. I feel slam is a little more appropriate but as someone who has been into death metal for 10 years, most of the bands mentioned are sub par.



agreed 100%


----------



## Inertialgrind

What defines brutal and what defines tech ? Thats so unnecessary. Can`t it just be death metal ? This slam/gore shit is lame. It`s been done to death, theres no substance. Sure there are some exceptions but fuck !


----------



## Nefeast Omen

The Ordher
Myrkskog
Sotajumala
Sickening horror
Ophiolatry
Sudden Fear

Check em out.They're brutal as fuck


----------



## Dwellingers

Danish Die finally got signed to a label - Unique Leader USA. First track of debut album "rise of the rotten" can be streamed at this location.

ExecutionRoom.com - Official DIE website

enjoy exectution room


----------



## Malacoda

Abnormyndeffect
Aeon
Aeon Of Horus
Arkaik
Atheretic
Cadaveryne
Centaurus-A
Cyaegha
Daggerspawn
Dawn Of Azazel
Deadborn
Deeds Of Flesh
Defloration
Deivos
Dementor
Depresy
Desecration
Diamanthian
Diftery
Disdained
Disembarkation
Dominion
Dungortheb
Ekser
Embedded
Emeth
Endless Gloom
Engaged In Mutilation
Excruciating Thoughts
Exence
Fetocide
Fleshmould
Godless Truth
Gory Blister
Hate
Ignite The Ibex
Incantation
Immolation
Iniquity
Infinitum
Irate Architects
Jack Slater
Jungle Rot
Korum
Kronos
Mastabah
Mental Horror
Necrotic Flesh
Sickening Horror
Sympathy
The Tenth Circle
Theory In Practice
Thornafire
Visceral Bleeding
Vomitory
Weeping Birth
Warfield Within
Yattering

Sorry for the epic bump and thanks to the user who mentioned Ophiolatry.


----------



## the red rocket

dude vader


----------



## Defsan

Pathology
Decrepidemic (from Portugal!)


----------



## MikeH

Atheretic
Godless Truth
Malignancy
Prostitute Disfigurement
Sacrolytic
Sect of Execration
Severe Torture
Unmerciful
Yattering


----------



## big sal cbk

mucopus need a mention!

ps. slam rules!!!!


----------



## blister7321

6 feet under


----------



## Necris

Internecine Excoriation on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 
This stuff sent my old computer speakers into the next world.


----------



## josh pelican

Defsan said:


> Pathology


 
MORE FUCKING PATHOLOGY!


... and their side project, Being Killed!


Putridity


Narcolepsy


Introrectalgestation (LOL)


Cease of Breeding


Hideous Deformity


----------



## Melbournedemons

Inertialgrind said:


> What defines brutal and what defines tech ? Thats so unnecessary. Can`t it just be death metal ? This slam/gore shit is lame. It`s been done to death, theres no substance. Sure there are some exceptions but fuck !



Yeah mate I agree. Gets a bit over the top sometimes

KATAPLEXIA
COMMIT SUICIDE
PAGANIZER
RIBSPREADER

Love the top 2


----------



## Randy

The fact there's a band called "Commit Suicide" is awesome to me.


----------



## heavy7-665

Viraemia.


----------



## Melbournedemons

Randy said:


> The fact there's a band called "Commit Suicide" is awesome to me.



Yeah man, they're nuts


----------



## Melbournedemons

Lovin this smiley playin the guitar, lefty!!!!

DEAD JESUS


----------



## tacotiklah

Even though they're a bit experimental, how about Mithras?


----------



## dunno

Some of my homies can do serious brutal death 

Sanatorium:

Craniotomy:


----------



## CrushingAnvil




----------



## DesertBurst

emo kids on bicycles. cool.


----------



## groph

ghstofperdition said:


> Even though they're a bit experimental, how about Mithras?




Tell me that's a drum machine.


----------



## Necris

groph said:


> Tell me that's a drum machine.




They are real, if triggered halfway to hell on the recording.
Edit: Skip to 2:55 for the rehearsal of that song.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Fucking love me some Mithras


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Pyrexia


----------



## UGH

Aeon
Carnophage
Deeds Of Flesh
Dim Mak
Gorod
Hate Eternal
Illogiscist
Inherit Disease
Insidious Decrepancy
Putrid Pile
Pyaemia
Ripping Corpse
Viral Load
Vomit The Soul

Cenotaph - Putrscent Infectious Rabidity, AOTY 2010.


----------



## xshreditupx

Morbid angel
Suffocation
Skinless
Dying fetus
Obituary
Goreguts
Immolation
Human remains
Ripping corpse 
Vader
Vital remain
Molevalent creation


----------



## hxcdeathcore

Suffokate? And All Shall Perish, Oceano, and maybe even Winds of Plague?


----------



## Necris

hxcdeathcore said:


> Suffokate? And All Shall Perish, Oceano, and maybe even Winds of Plague?


I think those are all deathcore bands.


----------



## Melbournedemons

Being Killed


----------



## Duelbart

COWBELL


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Love Cenotaph and Deivos


----------



## Melbournedemons

Duelbart said:


> COWBELL




Fuck yeah. Like this shit


----------



## CrushingAnvil

hxcdeathcore said:


> Suffokate? And All Shall Perish, Oceano, and maybe even Winds of Plague?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

abysmal torment
beheaded
incinerate
wormed
human mincer
hour of pennance
ingurgitating oblivion

im sure there's more
my fav are beheaded and abysmal torment


----------



## Stealth7

Abominable Putridity




Vomit The Soul




Both have probably been mentioned.


----------



## Tree

I want Abominable Putridity's new album already! FUCK I'm tired of waiting.

Visceral Disgorge is sick, if nobody's heard of or mentioned them. Their new release slays


----------



## Stealth7

For anyone interested Vomit The Soul have split up.

From their Myspace:



> After some months of silence we would like to inform our fans that we decided together to close the Vomit The Soul's chapter definitively. This is a painful decision, and we would like to thank all the people that have supported us during this 10 years of activity!


Bummer, They were an awesome band.


----------



## Guitarman700

Stealth7 said:


> For anyone interested Vomit The Soul have split up.
> 
> From their Myspace:
> 
> Bummer, They were an awesome band.



 . 
Not what I wanted to see at 1 in the morning.


----------



## tacotiklah

Got around to listening to Kataplexia last night........

Brutal. As. Fuck.


----------



## Melbournedemons

Pighead


----------



## Bribanez

My buddies band, Mortal Decay, is pretty F'n sick!


----------



## Stealth7

Someone might dig these guys.

Disentomb Aussie brutal death metal!


----------



## AdamMaz

I notice Immolation is not on your list!


----------



## GhostsofAcid

Landmine marathon, nervecell, atheist, at the gates, carcass


----------



## CrownofWorms

GhostsofAcid said:


> Landmine marathon, nervecell, atheist, at the gates, carcass



At The Gates is great, but they aren't Brutal


----------



## Augury

WHERE IS WHITECHAPEL???


----------



## Augury

And I would say Burning The Masses and maybe Through The Eyes Of The Dead


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX

Meshuggah
Upheaval (French)
Daethedral (US)


----------



## rythmic_pulses

If you are thinking Death metal look no further than
Death themselves "The Godfathers Of Death Metal"



RIP Chuck

Plus Dismember

Dismember - Europa Burns - YouTube


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Augury said:


> WHERE IS WHITECHAPEL???





Augury said:


> and maybe Through The Eyes Of The Dead





DaethedralXiphos7FX said:


> Meshuggah


----------



## Into Obsidian

I wish I could add "New" Necrophagist to this list....
...the wait continues


----------



## lemeker

How about Misery Index?

I also didn't see anyone mention Bloodbath


----------



## stevo1

Hate? Vader? come on.... 
bloodsoaked too


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

hate, vader, immolation, whitechapel, meshuggah, through the eyes of the dead, and even death

none of those bands are BDM bands


----------



## stevo1

wait... how are Vader and Hate not?


----------



## Sikthness

stevo1 said:


> wait... how are Vader and Hate not?


 
They are more standard DM than Brutal Death metal I'd say. Same with Necro and Death and well most of the recs.


----------



## stevo1

oh... well I guess I haven't been brutal enough with my music choices. 
I still will classify them as such, its death metal, its all brutal. hahaha


----------



## Stealth7

Abominable Putridity have FINALLY set a release date for their new album! 



> Today we are finally able to set a release date for our next upcoming release. ABOMINABLE PUTRIDITY - "The Anomalies Of Artificial Origin" Digipack CD will be in stores February 28th!
> 
> Look for pre-orders to go up soon, which will ship out in January. More details coming soon!



Today we are... | Facebook

This album is going to be awesome!


----------



## Onimacaroni

Scordatura - 



Cerebral Bore -


----------



## TimmaethBoy

I don't really classify them as "brutal" death metal, but they are definitely worthy of being mentioned. Septic Flesh; epic as hell death metal with a nice touch of some symphonic elements


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

ill just leave this here...


----------



## Semi-pro

Brodequin and Liturgy to the list now!!  I know they've been mentioned, but you just can't ignore those bands in this context. And a 3rd band that is linked to them (i guess Jon Engman played in it), which is awesome, is Foetopsy 


...Pustulated kicks ass too!!


---

EDIT: vids added (shit, can't remember how to embed!!)

Foetopsy
FOETOPSY- IN THE BATHROOM - FULL ALBUM - YouTube

Pustulated
Pustulated - Pathognomonic Purulency - YouTube


----------



## datalore

I don't know if anyone mentioned them, but Dismember and Immolation are not on the list yet.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

mentioned, but i'd call them standard death metal


yet again


----------



## datalore

ShadowFactoryX said:


> mentioned, but i'd call them standard death metal
> 
> 
> yet again



Not sure if you were replying to my post. What's the difference between Bloodbath and Dismember, or between Morbid Angel and Immolation?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

nothing? their all pretty standard death metal


----------



## datalore

ShadowFactoryX said:


> nothing? their all pretty standard death metal



My point exactly. Morbid Angel and Bloodbath are on the list, but Dismember and Immolation are not.


----------



## Stealth7

ShadowFactoryX said:


> ill just leave this here...




Is that a new song?


----------



## Semi-pro

datalore said:


> My point exactly. Morbid Angel and Bloodbath are on the list, but Dismember and Immolation are not.



I agree with this  Although there are lots of more bands too that aren't first and foremost brutal death metal. Maybe having brutal moments, but not exactly representing the brutalest end of the spectrum. I've heard a blast beat in a Mnemic song too, is that brutal dm?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

Stealth7 said:


> Is that a new song?



Yep

Im not a fan of the production the drums, in particular the snare.

Tom Ales was my hero


----------



## Stealth7

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Yep
> 
> Im not a fan of the production the drums, in particular the snare.
> 
> Tom Ales was my hero



Yeah the drum sound isn't the best.. Not a bad song though. 

And Deivos have a new album out and it's pretty fucking brutal!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

holy crap is that brutal^


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I love Deivos new album. It's incredible.

New Pathology is also frigging AWESOME.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

eh pathology bores the crap out of me
too gurgley and monotone


----------



## rythmic_pulses

datalore said:


> My point exactly. Morbid Angel and Bloodbath are on the list, but Dismember and Immolation are not.


 
I put Dismember on the list and was shot down for them not being Brutal, nevermind, I'll go back listening to them, Boss HM-2 here I come.


----------



## datalore

rythmic_pulses said:


> I put Dismember on the list and was shot down for them not being Brutal, nevermind, I'll go back listening to them, Boss HM-2 here I come.



Love the HM-2.


----------



## HollowmanPL

Dead Bread 

Dead Bread by This Is Spaaarta!!!!! on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Stealth7

Scar Symmetry said:


> I love Deivos new album. It's incredible.
> 
> New Pathology is also frigging AWESOME.



Yeah it's not bad.. But I still prefer LOTA and Matti Way on vocals!


----------



## PinkyandBrain

yeah...


----------



## RichIKE

DEFEATED SANITY.


----------



## Evil7




----------



## Goatchrist

Lot of bands in this thread aren't real brutal death bands.

Anyway, check this out!


----------



## Stealth7

Abnormity.. Awesome Russian Slam Death!


----------



## Leuchty

Not sure if this is brutal enough:

The Amenta - Erebus - YouTube


----------



## Stealth7

Visceral Disgorge are fucking BRUTAL!


----------



## NovaReaper

RichIKE said:


> DEFEATED SANITY.


----------



## Stealth7

You can pre-order Abominable Putridity's new album from BRUTAL BANDS You can get a package deal that comes with a t-shirt with the bitchin' album artwork and a bunch of other stuff, Plus you get another AP t-shirt with artwork done by Mike Majewski (Devourment) if you order before Dec 31st! This album is going to kick arse once it's released can't wait!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

brutal bands is such a good label


----------



## Scar Symmetry

CYBERSYN said:


> Not sure if this is brutal enough:
> 
> The Amenta - Erebus - YouTube



No, in fact it's too brutal for this thread


----------



## Dwellingers

The Cleansing (DK). Awesome DM (maybe or maybe not brutal - you decide!). Just did two of three gigs with these guys - really tight act.



oh, and the CD is called "Feeding the inevitable" and the track is "The Promethean Promise" (disc opener). Buy it at deepsend records for almost no bucks at all...


----------



## thrsher

cerebral effusion
cerebral incubation
vomit the soul
awaiting the autopsy
stabwound
arkaik
flesh consumed
gorod
human mincer
krisiun
beheaded (love these guys)
defeated sanity
inherit disease
pathology


----------



## -42-

Carcass pre-Heartwork.



County Medical Examiners?


----------



## CrownofWorms

This channel got the best live footage for brutal stuff period!




Also this band Oblivionized is fucking killer


----------



## -42-

D-D-D-Disma!


----------



## ibanezRG1527

are we talking any kind of brutal metal or must it be "death metal". because ill throw in:

suicide silence
carnifex
whitechapel
and chelsea grin

and if not, then i have 2 that youll like.

Medeia. Theyre great and fucking funny as hell



and The Duskfall


----------



## CrownofWorms

ibanezRG1527 said:


> are we talking any kind of brutal metal or must it be "death metal". because ill throw in:
> 
> suicide silence
> carnifex
> whitechapel
> and chelsea grin
> 
> and if not, then i have 2 that youll like.
> 
> Medeia. Theyre great and fucking funny as hell
> 
> 
> 
> and The Duskfall



All those bands are far from BDM. Just to get things straight I'm not really all that much of a fan of categorizing music, but for the sake of the thread.

The first couple of bands you mentioned are the epitome of deathcore. No offense, some Deathcore is good, but most is just abysmal IMHO. Brutal Death Metal is pretty much bands like Devourment, Defeated Sanity and Suffocation, Nile. There's a lot more. Just scroll around the thread and you might be able to differentiate BDM to other styles of DM. At the end of the day its still death metal. Though that Medeia band was pretty good, not brutal though.


----------



## garza

To this day, these are the most brutal death metal albums with some of the heaviest parts known to man. Wormed and Old Skinless were a big influence to us back in the day.

Wormed - Planisphaerium
Skinless - Progression Towards Evil and Foreshadowing Our Demise
Defeated Sanity - Chapters Of Repugnance


----------



## Sikthness

garza said:


> To this day, these are the most brutal death metal albums with some of the heaviest parts known to man. Wormed and Old Skinless were a big influence to us back in the day.
> 
> Wormed - Planisphaerium
> Skinless - Progression Towards Evil and Foreshadowing Our Demise
> Defeated Sanity - Chapters Of Repugnance


 

Much love for Foreshadowing Our Demise.. Life sucks, and then you die


----------



## -42-

Incinerate seems to missing from this list.


----------



## groph

Alright so it seems as if there's a lot of strife about people not getting the genre right. Well it's definitely more of a style than a genre but I agree that there is distinct death metal called "brutal death metal." It's sometimes more technical and has a bit of a hidden groove to it when compared to "traditional" death metal. Also, calling it "brutal" death metal is redundant because that's what death metal is supposed to be anyway, but that's what the style is called. There's nothing really fundamentally different about the whole point of bands like Death and bands like Devourment, but the execution is completely different.

IMO, Incinerate are a perfect example of a BDM band, as are Pathology, Decrepit Birth's ...And Time Begins, Blood Red Throne, Brodequin, etc.

There seems to have been a bit of a wave of contemporary brutal death that has a lot of slam elements to it, Introrectalgestion, Ingested, anything having to do with bodily processes apparently  who are signed on Brutal Bands or Relapse are what I'm talking about. It's kind of grindier in an aesthetic sense and musically as well, if anybody knows what the fuck I'm talking about. Relapse is a big grind label anyway so it's not surprising.

I don't think the point of this thread is to list death metal bands that are brutal, but to list brutal death bands? Stuff like Defeated Sanity. Crazy spaghetti fingers riffs but without the widdly widdly stuff of "ticknickle dith mitul," IE Psycroptic are not a BDM band at all. Brutal as fuck, yes, but they're not a brutal death band. It's confusing.

Let's just not neg-rep someone for posting a band that deviates from BDM, like Whitechapel, Suicide Silence (who interestingly, despite their label of deathcore, all seem to take influence from PLENTY of elitist approved, "real" death metal), Meshuggah, The Black Dahlia Murder, or whoever else.

Death metal is the fucking worst for genre wars, I swear to god. Us fans are terrible.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqiD2t0GuHE

These guys are fucked, I love this band. Also lots of good brutal death stuff coming out of Columbia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGSMecrFaNQ

Not a bad band but I find this album kind of all sounds the same

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF3IK-aCP3g&feature=related

These guys are kind of not BDM but one of the "gray area" bands. Stupid intense like Hate Eternal.

EDIT: Here's a good rule, if a band kind of sounds like Suffocation, they're a brutal death band.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ__ZYgOtnk&feature=related


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

^ good postings

whatever happened to internal suffering?

unique leader has a lot of bdm as well


----------



## groph

ShadowFactoryX said:


> ^ good postings
> 
> *whatever happened to internal suffering?*
> 
> unique leader has a lot of bdm as well



I don't know, man, I wish they'd come out with something new.

They're so fast and ridiculous you'd figure they'd be next to impossible to actually get into because that stuff tends not to be very memorable but Awakening of the Rebel stuck with me as some of my favorite death metal. Everything about them is tremendously over the top, the indecipherable guitar riffs, the almost constant gravity blasting and hilarious drum fills and the fucking beastly vocalist all add up into quite the listening experience. When I listen to them in my car I actually kind of have to strain a little because there's just so much ear-rape going on but I love them.

Unique Leader, Brutal Bands and Relapse are all awesome labels for this kind of music.


----------



## ibanezRG1527

Woah guys, sorry that i like more than one kind of music. I dont pay attention to genre's, i just like what i like. no need to get all butthurt over it 

and im not referring to CrownofWorms when i say this. he put me in my place but at least he was more respectful about it.

im being told not to shit on other peoples music. when did i shit on ANYONES music? you're shitting on mine! i never said a single bad thing about brutal death metal. i LOVE brutal death metal.

does it piss you guys off that i like classical music too? or how about katy perry? or maybe the sex pistols? does that piss you off?


----------



## ibanezRG1527

and if you want to be a dick and hate on everything i say, message me about it. message me so that i can at least justify myself over what i say. im so fucking sorry that i posted music that you dont like, do you need to be dicks over it?


----------



## brutalwizard

this tickled my innards when i was into brutoolzz music


----------



## groph

ibanezRG1527 said:


> and if you want to be a dick and hate on everything i say, message me about it. message me so that i can at least justify myself over what i say. im so fucking sorry that i posted music that you dont like, do you need to be dicks over it?



This, holy shit guys.





New Abominable Putridity. I think this is a huge step up from their last album. Still lots of slams if you're into that kind of thing, but it's a lot more varied. Also, that cover art is straight up Dead Space. Awesome.

EDIT: woop, another

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sajmnZ7k53U&feature=related


----------



## craig-sansum




----------



## Stealth7

groph said:


> New Abominable Putridity. I think this is a huge step up from their last album. Still lots of slams if you're into that kind of thing, but it's a lot more varied. Also, that cover art is straight up Dead Space. Awesome.
> 
> EDIT: woop, another




The new AP is going to be the shit once it's released!  That reminds me I still have to pre-order it.

Also, anyone heard the new Condemned? It's pretty awesome!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

condemned never really sat well with me

that abominable putridity was solid though
still not a big fan of the vocals, but all the instrumentation is top notch!

this thread needs more:


----------



## Augury

Viraemia
Rings Of Saturn


----------



## Stealth7

Anyone heard the new Aborted song?



"I'm gonna fucking rape your skull!"


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

^ not impressed unfortunately, cause i've always liked them
idk maybe itll take a few listens


----------



## CrownofWorms

Lecherous Nocturne isn't your pounding rhytmic suffocation/cannibal corpse brutal, but it still is pretty fucking awesome. Kinda like Hate Eternal, but doesn't sound like HE


----------



## ExousRulez

I think you guys are forgetting the guys that basically started brutal death metal 

 0:47 is the best death metal riff ever created IMO.
Some more of my favorites 









 Some are just regular death but brutal for sure. check out my channel for lots of good music.
FirePower3006&#39;s Channel - YouTube And by the way, how could anyone like that awful shit with boring guitars and that god awful screaming? (deathcore...) I mean that should not classify as good music just awful...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

i really wouldnt say cannibal corpse is BDM
but i see your reasoning

and i'd say napalm death is just grindcore

here's one i forgot about, but was jamming to on drums the other day


----------



## brutalslam

The new Condemned is sick, also not sure if Cephalotripsy has been mentioned they are another one of my favorites 

I just finished up one of my brutal dm songs today, if anyone wants to check it out, I haven't decided on my project name yet.

BrutalDeath01 by mcgoreslam on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Augury

Disentomb, Defeated Sanity...


----------



## EndOfWill

This hasn't been posted in in a while, but has anybody else checked out the new Malodorous EP?


----------



## Somnium

lol some of you people need to learn the difference between deathcore and brutal death metal. So far it looks like 2012 is going to be a damn good year for brutal death though. If I'm not mistaken, Wormed, Defeated Sanity, Malignancy, Deeds of Flesh, and Arkaik all have new material coming out. There's probably more but I've kind of been out of the loop for a while.

Also, Cannibal Corpse aren't brutal death. It takes more than lyrical content to be considered brutal death. I think Suffocation gets the credit for being the first brutal death band.


----------



## EndOfWill

Brutal Death Metal: Devourment, Abominable Putridity, Vomitous, Condemned, Malodorous, Ingested's first album, Visceral Disgorge, Viral Load, Putrid Pile.
A lot of those are slam... but bdm none the less.
And yeah bands like Cannibal Corpse arent bdm. I don't really consider Dying Fetus or Suffocation to be... but thats just me. I feel like their sound was a major stepping stone towards what brutal death metal would be. But I don't think they were quite there yet.


----------



## shumitribe

surprised to see cyaegha on the list. my old band use to play with them frequently. i remember my jaw being on the floor the first time i saw them haha!


----------



## Burnt Corpse

Man Must Die
Impious
Facebreaker
I CHAOS
Kataklysm
Neuraxis
Vader
The Rotted
Fragments of Unbecoming
Despised Icon

(I'm pretty sure you mean "Rotten Sound", not "Rotted Sound")


----------



## NovaReaper

Burnt Corpse said:


> Man Must Die
> Impious
> Facebreaker
> I CHAOS
> Kataklysm
> Neuraxis
> Vader
> The Rotted
> Fragments of Unbecoming
> Despised Icon
> 
> (I'm pretty sure you mean "Rotten Sound", not "Rotted Sound")


----------



## Burnt Corpse

WHAT DO YOU MEAN?


----------



## Melbournedemons

Incantation
Inbreeding sick
Being killed
Kataplexia
Less than jake


----------



## Melbournedemons

lemeker said:


> How about Misery Index?
> 
> I also didn't see anyone mention Bloodbath



I may have


----------



## Melbournedemons

Scar Symmetry said:


> I love Deivos new album. It's incredible.
> 
> New Pathology is also frigging AWESOME.



Yes . Pathology


----------



## Melbournedemons

Ingested
Sepsism
(some may class as DM. None the less)


----------



## NovaReaper

the breakdown at 3:25 in tranquil seizure is particularly life-ending.


----------



## CrownofWorms

Bringing this thread back


----------



## abysmalrites




----------



## BrutalHaggis

my band.


----------



## BrutalDeathboy

THESE ARE ALL THE BRUTAL DEATH METAL BANDS I KNOW TO DATE. TELL ME WHAT YOU ALL THINK!!!!!




5 stabbed, 4 corpses
abominable putridity
artery eruption
Aaarghhh 
abdicate
abrasive
among the decayed
amongst the deceit
amputated repugnance
Anaemia 
amputation spree
anal blast
atrocious abnormality
applaud the impaler
anal bleeding
animals killing people
Andromorphus Rexalia 
aborted exsistence
abhorration
aborted fetus
abnormal inhumane
amputated
amagortis
amputated genitals
abysmal torment
awaiting the autospy
blunt force trauma
banishment
baptized in vaginal liquid
basement torture killings
begging for incest
beheaded
being killed
benath the massacre
bestial devestation
bound and gagged
bowel stew
birth of depravity
bdussy
baby basher
bodysnatch
cannibal corpse
cemetery rapist
cadaveric crematorium
Coprobaptized Cunthunter 
cliteater
cranial devourment
created from pigs mutilation
cephalic impurity
cerebral engorgement
choked by own vomits
carnal disfigurement
cerebral bore
Cephalotripsy 
cerebral incubation
consume the fetus
cesspool of vermin
corpsefucking art
cannibe
condemned
corporectomy
cock and ball torture
decaying purity
dormant carnivore
degrade
devourment
defeated sanity
drowning in phemaldehyde
Disgorgement of Intestinal Lymphatic Sup 
diarrhea of the mouth
decomposition of humanity
deformed slut
deeds of flesh
Disarticulating Extinguishment 
down from the wound
drain of impurity
drown retarded children
decrepit artery
dyscrasia
digested flesh
disfigured
epicardiecotomy
e.f.r.o.
eviscerated fetus
engaged in mutilating
euphoric defilement
expirating the infected
embryonic devourment
Exquisite Pus 
extermination dismemberment
Ezophagothomia
ezophagothomia
the empty tomb
embryonic depravity
fecalized rectal sperm spewage
flesh consumed
flesh disgorged
guttural secrete
guttural engorgement
gutted out
guillotined
gutted with broken glass
guttural decay
goratory
gorevent
gortuary
gorgasm
goremonger
gastorrexis
GUT
hideous deformity
her virgin womb
human repugnance
human mastication
human parasite
human rejection
human filleted
inhuman dissiliency
intracranial butchery
intestinal disgorge
intestinal infection
intestinal strangulation
intestinal alien reflux
infectious catheter therapy
imperial sodomy
imprecatory
insidious torture
insidious decrepancy
inherit disease
infernal revulsion
katalepsy
kretan
krotchripper
kraanium
lymphatic phlegm
last days of humanity
lust of decay
lividity
mass murder messiah
mucopus
mangled
monumental torture
mortician
meathook
near death condition
Necrotic Disgorgement 
nasty pig dick
nailed shut
preteen pussy pounder
Paroxysmal Butchering
prosthetic cunt
plerosis
psytoxia
phalloplasty
putrefied
preteen cadaver fetish
purulent jacuzzi
Paracoccidioidomicosis proctitissarcomucosis
putridity
pathology 
putrefy
Perverse Dependence 
perverse molestation
putrid pile
rompeprop
raped by pigs
repulsive dissection
repulsive infestation
rest in gore
stench of dismemberment
sadistic mutilation
screaming afterbirth
sculpting atrocity
sikfuk
septycal gorge
syphilic
sinworm
slaughterfarm gangbang
Sect Of Execration 
severed savior
spawn of possession
splattered entrails
sublime cadaveric decomposition
tentahydrocannibinol
the massacre must begin
torture killer
torsofuck
unfathomable ruination
vacant coffin
viscera trail
viscera infest
visceral bleeding
visceral disgorge
vaginal morbidity
venereal messiah
vulvectomy
viral load
vomit the soul
vomit remnants
waco jesus


----------



## brutalslam

Really looking forward to this album


----------



## Sepultorture

i know this is just my opinion, but i really feel Cytotoxin should get a different flavour of DM vocalist, cus the gurgles and pig squeals just don't fit that sound, and that band is so sick, love it, would listen to it for hours on end but for that singer, puts me off


----------



## EndOfWill

I love Laceration.


----------



## refusetofall87

Sleep terror
Skinless


----------



## Ninjahat

BrutalHaggis said:


> my band.




Dude, Your band is sick/guitar playing is excellent! Well done!


----------



## Luvless

Visceral Disgorge is the band who got me into Brutal Death Metal.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Goemagot

Goemagot | Facebook


----------



## Stealth7

Two new Disentomb songs from their forthcoming album.. Pretty fucking brutal!


----------



## tm20

Fleshbomb
Septory
Infected Malignity

have these been listed?


----------



## G0RAN

U forgot Beheaded, Growl, Abnormal Inhumane, Brutus, Diminished and Immersed in Blood.

I miss Fermento, Rotten Minds, Uncreation and Reincarnation, 4 excellent spanish brutal bands.
Decrepidemic, Kataklysm, Infernal Torment, Lividity, Sintury and Putridity.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8

BrutalHaggis said:


> my band.




this is siiick!


----------



## Stealth7

New Beheaded song!


----------



## Black Mamba

AS YOU DROWN


----------



## Stealth7

New Pathology album out tomorrow!


----------



## archvile84

I like putridity from Italy


----------

